# Friday fun!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! :jumping:

This week's theme is SMILES/HAPPY LOOKING POOS. Thought I'd post now to give you some time to get your photos sorted. If you don't have a 'smile' picture get creative  

I'll post mine a bit later as chores and school run await!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OhClare! great topic...and I know you have an AMAZING one of Roo!!!

Here is one of Lady!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha lolly!!! what a smile!!!!!!!!!!  so cute!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Darn Millie never smiles unless she's giving chase and thats impossible to capture. Hmm will have to see what I can do


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's Obi










Some new one's of Roo




























A little tip for you Julie, try giving her a tickle or roll her on to her back and tickle her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh .... Tickle your poos and they laugh :laugh::laugh::laugh: Great pics ladies xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Where's your Karen? Cmon I know you know how to it now......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine have got gobs full of hoof x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine have got gobs full of hoof x


Well I'm sure they are very happy then


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biccy









I'll try and get one of Honey when she's awake.....however, she's hardly got any teeth at the moment apart from her pointy ones! 

ps: like the 'new look' Photobucket site!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy as a pig in muck! Smile inhibited by faceful of compost.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well I'm sure they are very happy then


Lol I've been following Mable around for the last ten minutes ... And nothing xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, this so wasn't easy to do. It was bit like making a sulky child smile for the camera, when they refuse too hoto: Two mad owners doing all sorts of things to get a resemblance of a smile.... So here are our best efforts.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

yay, the last one definitely counts. LOVE the build up! She looks tired bless her :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Von said:


> Happy as a pig in muck! Smile inhibited by faceful of compost.


eeeewwwww stinky smile but happy all the same


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

These smiles are amazing!!! I'll see what I can manage!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

A half smile from Alvy.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love my ssssssnake    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! I am loving all of these pictures!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Best I could find of Beau I'm afraid


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha that is a funny picture of Beau!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovely smiley poos! Bless'em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving your smiley poos.. Kiki is not feeling remotely smiley... she was spayed today and is very dozy... the vet had to call me to pick her up early as she was not settling there, soon as she got home she got into her bed and slept for 4 hours, when she woke up I offered her a tiny bit of food and she gobbled it up. Has been out for a wee and is now sleeping again...


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been trying to get a smiley picture of Bette all afternoon! LOVE everyone's pictures, they're great! I'll keep pestering Bette...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I tried to roll Honey on her back and tickle her but she just went rigid! However, I managed to get some shots while she was play fighting with Biscuit......obviously her favourite pastime!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww!!! so sweet! and such a gummy mouth!!!!! too cute


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aww Honey is gummy bear! She has lost loads. I think Roo has only lost one so far.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

What fantastic photos! Happy Friday 

A smiley Frizz on the beach after a paddle and running around, generally enjoying life.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great pics! Love them. Thanks one and all.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love love love this. they are all so cute.

first night home









sleepy smile


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

LOVE all the pictures!! Have tried very unsuccessfully for smile pictures today . . not gonna happen I'm afraid! I will have to catch the nex Friday post!!!
And KiKi gets a pass on smiles tonight!! Poor little girl! So glad to hear she is settling well at home and has eaten and peed! That sounds very positive . . . she wanted her MUM!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Get better soon Kiki! Hope all these smiles make you feel better xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures, I hope Kiki feels like smiling soon. Well done Biscuit for getting Honey to smile x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Late again (as usual) but have a good smile from Billy to make up for it! 







H x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah also late to the party..and only managed a wry smile from binks!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww beautiful binkster    she's luuuuvvverly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Also late because my phone was playing up!! Willow jus submitted to me and didn't smile and Bracken attacked my hand when I tickled her!! Both had waggly tails throughout though so happy pups!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Have we got a theme for next Friday? If not can I suggest "In Disguise" Any pictures of your Poo wearing something they wouldn't normally wear, does that make sense?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds a cool idea!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Also late because my phone was playing up!! Willow jus submitted to me and didn't smile and Bracken attacked my hand when I tickled her!! Both had waggly tails throughout though so happy pups!
> 
> View attachment 3799
> 
> ...


Love the jumper! Sooo cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Very good idea!! The wheels are turning already!! The jumpers are exceedingly cute if I do say so myself


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is my beautiful boy Archie.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Excellent smiley pics! I really enjoyed seeing those.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Having trouble getting a smile!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok not only having trouble getting him to smile my pics always come out upside down!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so I know it's not Friday but I felt most annoyed that we couldn't get involved with Fridays Smile pictures. The truth is Lola is a very serious girl... She doesn't often smile even though she is a very happy waggy doggy! So this morning she was cuddled in bed for the morning cuddle and she semi-smiled in her sleep...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

jackster said:


> Here is my beautiful boy Archie.


That's a fab smile!


----------

